# 04 Maxima Limpmode Help me!!



## Jenbeezzee (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a 04 maxima that is stuck in limp mode. We changed the camshaft sensors and the variable valve intake solenoids. Afterwards it starts just fine. Went into gear and tried going around the block and half way it went back into limp. Help!! I have someone telling me the shift sensor and another saying to reset the TCM. I don't know what to do next. Yes we ran a scan and changed what it said and still nothing


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Post the codes, we can't tell you much without that. Also, if the scanner wasn't transmission-capable, get the tranny scanned with a better unit.


----------

